# Fujifilm X-t 30 or X-t 2 ?



## omkh7 (Jun 19, 2019)

I'm planning to buy my first professional camera, and I have settled on the fuji system, but not sure what to get, xt 30 or the xt 2.

My main use will be taking images and little videos on the side (not that important)

So what's your opinion ?


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jun 20, 2019)

Depends on your main uses and your priorities - both excellent cameras.

I went for the X-T2 as the launch of the X-T3 had made the T2 a great bargain.

I wanted weather sealing for the monsoon season  when everything gets wet.  I also liked the additional controls and larger size (as I have large hands).

But the X-T30 was not available when I bought the T2, so I didn't consider it.

I like the lighter weight of the T30, and it has the latest, quicker auto-focus, but I still prefer my T2 as it just feels better in my hands.

And anyway - it can often be the lenses that add most weight, so saving in body weight is not that big a benefit.

But I shoot mainly travel and portraits - if fast action sports was my passion - I'd get an X-T3 (or a dslr - but lets not start that argument   )


----------



## omkh7 (Jun 20, 2019)

Tropicalmemories said:


> Depends on your main uses and your priorities - both excellent cameras.
> 
> I went for the X-T2 as the launch of the X-T3 had made the T2 a great bargain.
> 
> ...



For me, size and weight don't matter. But features like autofocus, better sensor/ better image quality matters, low light or color science matters the most for me.

Also I like to have bigger physical controls I thought of t30 first as it is fairly new, new processor and sensor and better auto focus. But the bigger buttons and controls and the weather sealing justifies buying it instead ? Especially it's nearly 3-4 years old camera.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jun 20, 2019)

omkh7 said:


> Tropicalmemories said:
> 
> 
> > Depends on your main uses and your priorities - both excellent cameras.
> ...



Image quality will be the same for both - some people even say that the extra autofocus points on the T3 sensor has slightly reduced low light image quality compared to the T2 - but this must be extreme pixel-peeping.

The T30/T3 has a quicker auto-focus system, if that's important for you.

But image quality will be the same.

I think you need to hold both in a shop, shoot test shots in the store - using the same lens.

And if you are thinking of getting one of the heavier Fuji lenses (16-55, 18-135 or the long zooms) then try one of these in store - as some people feel they over-balance the smaller bodies.

I have an old X-M1 that I use exclusively with the little 27mm lens, and use the X-T2 for all bigger lenses.

Even my XF23mm lens feels too big on the X-M1, but it balances nicely on the X-T2.

With the really long lenses it makes less difference - but it looks odd.


----------



## omkh7 (Jun 20, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 20, 2019)

Can’t go wrong with either it’s just a matter of feel and features.  Definitely try to get your hands on both before you decide.  Does the xt30 have dual sd card slots?   That would be a deal breaker for me.  I like to shoot raw + jpeg on different cards.  Weather sealing is nice to have.  I have the Xt2 and find the af to be great.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jun 20, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> Can’t go wrong with either it’s just a matter of feel and features.  Definitely try to get your hands on both before you decide.  Does the xt30 have dual sd card slots?   That would be a deal breaker for me.  I like to shoot raw + jpeg on different cards.  Weather sealing is nice to have.  I have the Xt2 and find the af to be great.



Single slot on X-T30 ....


----------



## black pepper (Jun 20, 2019)

it all depends on your shooting style.  if you shoot on auto or use the picture styles then having a dedicated dial for shooting styles might make the xt-30 a better option for you.  if you shoot manual or av/tv then the xt-2 has a better layout.

between the 2 i would go for the x-t2.  i own the xt-2 (and xt-1, x-pro1 and x100s and bought an x-e1 for my bf) and loved having the iso dial on top of most of those camera.  if you're coming from another camera it's not that big of a deal because you're not used to that.  but once you're used to having the iso dial nothing else will do.  i have the fuji 50r now and they've removed the iso dial in favor of a sleeker design.  i've set up a custom button shortcut, but i miss the dedicated dial.


----------



## Solarflare (Jun 27, 2019)

omkh7 said:


> I'm planning to buy my first professional camera, and I have settled on the fuji system, but not sure what to get, xt 30 or the xt 2.


Well, if you want to get professional, then you have to go for one of the professional models, such as the X-T2 (or its successor X-T3, or the X-H1).

The X-T30 is consumer. Its most important drawback that disqualifies it for me instantly: there is only one card slot.


----------

